# PNG Dateigröße



## Dustin2007 (24. Juli 2007)

So hallo alle zusammen 

Ich hab folgendes Problem ich hab ein BILD mit der Größe 300 x 300 wenn ich es abspeichere hat es die größe von 158 Kb

Jetzt zu meiner frage wie kann ich machen das die Dateigröße unter 100 kb kommt aber die größe 300 x 300 bleibt und auch als png speichern kann?

Danke für im vorraus


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (24. Juli 2007)

Guten Tag,

versuch es mal mit Interlace: Ohne.


Dennis 'desch' Schmidt


----------



## Dustin2007 (24. Juli 2007)

Danke ist aber ohne Interlace


----------



## d2wap (24. Juli 2007)

Dustin2007 hat gesagt.:


> So hallo alle zusammen
> 
> Ich hab folgendes Problem ich hab ein BILD mit der Größe 300 x 300 wenn ich es abspeichere hat es die größe von 158 Kb
> 
> ...



Farbreduzierung? Also mal die Bit-Stufen runterschrauben wenns geht...
Optional mal die dpi-Zahl überprüfen.. Fürs Internet reichen  72 dpi
Wenn ich ein png mit 300x300 pixel erstelle (bunt und alles auf 72dpi) komm ich auf satte 97 kb mit voller Detailstufe.. schraub ich die runter sogar auf 54 ...


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo d2wap,

kannst du mir sagen, wo du die Detailstufe einstellst?


----------



## d2wap (24. Juli 2007)

Das hängt von dem Programm ab, mit dem du das ganze abspeicherst.
GIMP! und Photoshop fragen beim Speichern nach, mit was für einer Qualitätsstufe das Bidl gespeichert werden soll (GIMP 1 bis 9 - PS 1 bis 12) ... 

Was verwendest du für ein Programm?


----------



## Dennis Schmidt (24. Juli 2007)

Also ich verwende Photoshop.

Deshalb bin ich auch ein wenig irritiert, als du sagtest, dass du die Detailstufe einstellst. Mein PS fragst mich nämlich nur, ob mit oder ohne Interlace gespeichert werden soll.

Könnte der Fehler bei mir liegen?


----------



## cycovery (24. Juli 2007)

und inwiefern sollen die dpi fürs web relevant sein? :suspekt:


----------



## Dustin2007 (24. Juli 2007)

Ich muss es hochladen und da darf es nur 100 kb haben muss png sein und 300 x 300 kb


----------



## Dustin2007 (24. Juli 2007)

Dennis Schmidt hat gesagt.:


> Also ich verwende Photoshop.
> 
> Deshalb bin ich auch ein wenig irritiert, als du sagtest, dass du die Detailstufe einstellst. Mein PS fragst mich nämlich nur, ob mit oder ohne Interlace gespeichert werden soll.
> 
> Könnte der Fehler bei mir liegen?



Ja bei mir ist das gleiche hab auch Photoshop, nur bei jpg und gif ist es anders


----------



## Boromir (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo Dustin,

du musst auf "Für Web speichern" gehen dann kommt ein Dialog wo du alles einstellen kannst. Ich hab mal einen Verlauf erstellt 300x300px und 72dpi und diesen als png gespeichert, das ganze ist gerade mal 1,5 kb groß

Gruß

Boromir


----------

